# Need suggestion to help me find the best rental and co-living spaces in Singapore



## KylieMorris (Sep 17, 2021)

Hey Guys,
I hope you all are doing well.

I am looking forward to your kind suggestions on the best rental or co-living space provider in Singapore. You could help me with your past experiences, suggestion or ideas to help me in finding an affordable living in Singapore. Your feedback could help me and many like me, who are looking for affordable living in Singapore.

Thank you


----------



## Gatd80 (Sep 30, 2021)

Check out www.hmlet.com - stayed with them, great spaces, people and no bad surprises - they‘ve been in the game for a long time and have a broad range of locations and prices 👌🏼


----------



## Lily-Chan (Oct 1, 2021)

Hey Kylie, You may try www.dash.co, They are the largest co-living operator, and the best I've seen so far.


----------



## KylieMorris (Sep 17, 2021)

One of my friends suggested Adobha Co-Living spaces and I was satisfied with the explanation behind why should one prefer Adobha. What do you guys think about Adobha?


----------

